# Best leather conditioner?



## kurt.

Quick question- What is the best conditioner for leather? 
i'm thinking about getting the zymol treat - this- http://www.zymol.co.uk/zymoltreat85oz.aspx - what do you guys think of this??..

I currently use autoglym leather balm.

thanks!


----------



## Sparky160

Used Gliptone leather cleaner to great effect in the past after being recommended by many.


----------



## judyb

No need for a conditioner on finished auto leather. Using a protector and keeping it clean will keep your leather in good condition. Only thing it needs is moisture.
Hope this helps
Judyb


----------



## 7MAT

Britemax Leather MAX is a mild cleaner that rehydrates and leaves a protective finish all in one with a long lasting real leather scent. :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA

judyb said:


> No need for a conditioner on finished auto leather. Using a protector and keeping it clean will keep your leather in good condition. Only thing it needs is moisture.
> Hope this helps
> Judyb


Agree with Jude :thumb:

To the op, CONDITIONER are you mad! :doublesho 

Check my two threads, my leather is still looking spot on, there is a massive difference in the time it takes leather to become dirty (Shiny) when you dont use a conditioner.

Both products below are great for keeping Leather looking ace! :thumb:

LTT: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=231310

DR LEATHER: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=236055

:thumb:


----------



## Tips

Before joining DW - I used Gliptone leather conditioner on my seats, as I loved the smell but the application of cream/solution was messy.

Now re-educated, I don't use any conditioners but use Dr leather Wipes to keep my seats in tip top condition.

However, I still like to use the Gliptone aroma pads & air fresheners to keep the leather smell alive.


----------



## bero1306

Best so far of me is Blackfire interior cleaner & Blackfire protector. Works on the whole interior but is great on leather.


----------



## 7MAT

Tips said:


> Before joining here - I used to use Gliptone leather conditioner on my seats, as I loved the smell but the application of solution was messy.
> 
> Now re-educated, I don't use any conditioners but use Dr leather Wipes to keep my seats in tip top condition.
> 
> However, I still use Gliptone aroma pads & air fresheners to keep the leather smell alive.


There seem to be a issue with the word 'conditioner' on this forum.

Most products like Gliptone, Zaino, Meguiars, Britemax, Autoglym etc are water based & as such rehydrate / condition auto leather. Most products of this type include mild cleaners and protectors & some even have leather scents added.

Not only that but many of these products have been on sale for donkey years without problems or complaints.


----------



## Tips

I guess it could be a marketing thing, or how the term 'conditioner' has entered into our psyche. 

For me the word 'conditioner' means to add,hydrate,glossen etc think in terms of hair conditioners etc.

Most modern leathers, especially automotive leathers are coated with a very fine emulsion to give them the desired colour and then a clear coat. This means that automotive leather doesn't need to be 'conditioned' and any creams/conditioners etc would sit on top of the clear coat.

So, keep them seats clean with a 'cleaning solution' and or use a product that would add protection to the clear coat such as Gtechniq L1 leather guard.

Conditioners are for my 'bonce' cos I'm worth it.

Hoo ha.


----------



## 7MAT

Granted the word 'conditioner' has been over used in the hair care industry.

And we are all aware of what modern auto leather is and that it only requires moisture to rehydrate or dare I say 'condition' the leather. 

As stated all of the manufacturers products listed above are water based - after all they can't all be wrong.

'Conditioner'
English Noun
1.anything that improves the condition of something


----------



## davidcraggs

Agree with Tips - used to use AG leather care cream and then switched to Gliptone but now use Dr Leather wipes which are a doddle!


----------



## Derekh929

Great discussion on this thread guys anymore tips?


----------



## Tips

Derekh929 said:


> Great discussion on this thread guys anymore tips?


Save on petrol by pushing your car to your destination.

Invariably passers-by will think you've broken down and help.

Hoo ha.


----------



## Tips

When out driving always turn left. 

Then, should you become lost, you can find your way home by reversing the procedure and always turning right.


----------



## Danno1975

Gliptone, been using it for years and to all those who say it can't work leather is sealed etc. Once a cars been used a for a while the coating will have micro fissures where conditioner can get through and I can evidence that Gliptone does soften leather and keep it looking good longer than similar aged/mileage vehicles (and sofas  ) that's had no treatment.


----------



## judyb

If leather is cracked it needs refinishing. Adding conditioners at this stage can cause further problems and often releases the pigment further from the leather. Some conditioners could also make restoration more difficult as the new coatings would not adhere properly to the old ones.

Conditioning means to keep the leather in good condition. Because the leather is coated and finished it is impossible (and not necessary) to add products that get to the leather itself (other than moisture). Modern finished leather needs to be kept clean to prevent cracking of pigments and the easiest way is to protect the finish to make it easier to clean.

Traditional conditioning products (creams and oils and waxes) have been on the Market for many years and have come from the saddle industry and times when leather was tanned and finished in a very different way to previuosly. Technology has moved on both in the tanning and finishing industry and also in the leather care industry which has changed to keep pace with the modern leather finishes.

Hope this helps
Judyb


----------



## Dr Leather

7MAT said:


> Granted the word 'conditioner' has been over used in the hair care industry.
> 
> And we are all aware of what modern auto leather is and that it only requires moisture to rehydrate or dare I say 'condition' the leather.
> 
> As stated all of the manufacturers products listed above are water based - after all they can't all be wrong.
> 
> 'Conditioner'
> English Noun
> 1.anything that improves the condition of something


Our Dr Leather products are water based for the following reasons:

1. Because solvent use (and abuse!) is frowned upon in most formulations as it can be viewed as environmentally unfriendly
2. Because it allows much easier transportation through couriers as it will require no haz labelling
3. Is safer for the consumer to use
4. To ensure no damage to the coatings used on the leather.

Cheers,

Dr Leather


----------



## Dr Leather

judyb said:


> If leather is cracked it needs refinishing. Adding conditioners at this stage can cause further problems and often releases the pigment further from the leather. Some conditioners could also make restoration more difficult as the new coatings would not adhere properly to the old ones.
> 
> Conditioning means to keep the leather in good condition. Because the leather is coated and finished it is impossible (and not necessary) to add products that get to the leather itself (other than moisture). Modern finished leather needs to be kept clean to prevent cracking of pigments and the easiest way is to protect the finish to make it easier to clean.
> 
> Traditional conditioning products (creams and oils and waxes) have been on the Market for many years and have come from the saddle industry and times when leather was tanned and finished in a very different way to previuosly. Technology has moved on both in the tanning and finishing industry and also in the leather care industry which has changed to keep pace with the modern leather finishes.
> 
> Hope this helps
> Judyb


She speaks the truth. You should see the vast array of testing we have to put the leathers through now just to get to sample presenting stage to the auto makers. Technology is light years ahead of the old traditional type of leathers found in cars years ago from both the tanning, retanning and finishing stages.

Cheers,

Dr Leather


----------



## OILRS

Gliptone for me have had it for years and with the leather scents added
its great and does its job well :thumb:


----------



## 7MAT

judyb said:


> If leather is cracked it needs refinishing. Adding conditioners at this stage can cause further problems and often releases the pigment further from the leather. Some conditioners could also make restoration more difficult as the new coatings would not adhere properly to the old ones.
> 
> Conditioning means to keep the leather in good condition. Because the leather is coated and finished it is impossible (and not necessary) to add products that get to the leather itself (other than moisture). Modern finished leather needs to be kept clean to prevent cracking of pigments and the easiest way is to protect the finish to make it easier to clean.
> 
> Traditional conditioning products (creams and oils and waxes) have been on the Market for many years and have come from the saddle industry and times when leather was tanned and finished in a very different way to previuosly. Technology has moved on both in the tanning and finishing industry and also in the leather care industry which has changed to keep pace with the modern leather finishes.
> 
> Hope this helps
> Judyb


I agree that if leather is cracked then no leather care product i.e. cleaner or rehydrater / conditioner is going to fix it. It needs to be repaired.

All in one leather cleaners, conditioners and protectors from the major car care manufacturers are constaintly being updated to work with new auto leathers.


----------



## 7MAT

Dr Leather said:


> Our Dr Leather products are water based for the following reasons:
> 
> 1. Because solvent use (and abuse!) is frowned upon in most formulations as it can be viewed as environmentally unfriendly
> 2. Because it allows much easier transportation through couriers as it will require no haz labelling
> 3. Is safer for the consumer to use
> 4. To ensure no damage to the coatings used on the leather.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Dr Leather


Glad to hear it, I would be shocked if not.


----------



## ITHAQVA

Tips said:


> Save on petrol by pushing your car to your destination.
> 
> Invariably passers-by will think you've broken down and help.
> 
> Hoo ha.





Tips said:


> When out driving always turn left.
> 
> Then, should you become lost, you can find your way home by reversing the procedure and always turning right.


:lol::lol::lol: :thumb:


----------



## Danno1975

Micro fissures not cracks.

Simple test wipe a small amount of Gliptone on a clean leather seat and see of it is absorbed. 

It will be.

Liquid leather (Gliptone) have tried to post on here but their not a sponsor so can't but they have a good FAQ and as I said I see the proof in all the leather I've treated over the years and many others here swear by Gliptone. Just because they are not a sponsor doesn't mean they aren't knowledgeable.

Good article on autopia too noting that the coatings do have to breathe, so it can't be 100% impervious other wise the many times I left my side windows down over night and had sodden leather (in new cars as well as old) would not have occurred and your shoes wouldn't get wet in the snow and rain either. And your feet would sweat and stink as the leather wouldn't breathe.

My dad only ever wipes his seats with a wet microfiber, compared to mine they are grimy and hard feeling and the bolsters are cracking. All I get is some minor colour rub off from the silly zip pockets on my zip tastic superdry coat.


----------



## Tips

ITHAQVA said:


> :lol::lol::lol: :thumb:


Someone asked for more tips - so I thought these would help


----------



## Derekh929

Tips said:


> When out driving always turn left.
> 
> Then, should you become lost, you can find your way home by reversing the procedure and always turning right.


Great tips keep them coming . Glad you have learned that one tips


----------



## Tips

Avoid parking tickets by leaving your wipers turned to 'fast wipe' whenever you leave your car parked illegally!


----------



## Derekh929

Tips said:


> When out driving always turn left.
> 
> Then, should you become lost, you can find your way home by reversing the procedure and always turning right.





Tips said:


> Avoid parking tickets by leaving your wipers turned to 'fast wipe' whenever you leave your car parked illegally!


But how will this help condition my leather lol


----------



## Tips

They wont - Someone requested more tips, so I thought these would help fnar,fnar.


----------



## davidcraggs

Had my tub of Dr Leather wipes for over a year now and no sign of them drying out yet. Just used one this morning - pearl barley interior coupled with 4yr old son who eats and drinks in the car, but wipes work a treat!


----------



## Demetrios72

I use to use AG leather cleaner followed by Gliptone Leather conditoner with great results.

NOW:

Dr Leather wipes. excellent product, very quick

Simples


----------



## Tips

That's great to hear - I'm still using some sample packs Dr Leather Wipes purchased from Dr Leather a couple years ago!

I saw a large tub of wipes and thought I'd not be able to finish them in years - especially as I've only got a convertible with leather interior.

Hint, Hint - Dr Leather please produce more sample packs or a smaller tub of wipes for 2012


----------



## Derekh929

Tips said:


> That's great to hear - I'm still using some sample packs Dr Leather Wipes purchased from Dr Leather a couple years ago!
> 
> I saw a large tub of wipes and thought I'd not be able to finish them in years - especially as I've only got one car with leather interior.
> 
> Hint, Hint - Dr Leather please produce more sample packs or a smaller tub of wipes for 2012


I looked at the tub and one car with leather so to big I would buy if was smaller tub and I think it would sell well


----------



## Tips

Dr Leather are you listening?

A smaller tub of wipes (50 to 75) for us 'non commercial' owners would be great.

You could release a limited edition smaller tub of wipes as a commemorate for the London Olympics 2012 or 60th anniversary of the Queen or to celebrate Man City's Premiership impending title win or whatever.

It's what the punters want!


----------



## IanG

Tips said:


> Dr Leather are you listening?
> 
> A smaller tub of wipes (50 to 75) for us 'non commercial' owners would be great.
> 
> You could release a limited edition smaller tub of wipes as a commemorate for the London Olympics 2012 or 60th anniversary of the Queen or to celebrate Man City's Premiership impending title win or whatever.
> 
> It's what the punters want!


+1 :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball

I have used and still have zaino, gliptone, race glaze etc...

haven't actually used them for a good while now as I have the Dr Leather wipes... fast and so easy to use...

I have the big tub and no issues with any of them drying out... 

:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

The Cueball said:


> I have used and still have zaino, gliptone, race glaze etc...
> 
> haven't actually used them for a good while now as I have the Dr Leather wipes... fast and so easy to use...
> 
> I have the big tub and no issues with any of them drying out...
> 
> :thumb:


Cuey are you using the liquid to clean? And the wipes for maintenance as if really dirty I use a soft brush to agitate


----------



## Tips

The Cueball said:


> I have used and still have zaino, gliptone, race glaze etc...
> 
> haven't actually used them for a good while now as I have the Dr Leather wipes... fast and so easy to use...
> 
> I have the big tub and no issues with any of them drying out...
> 
> :thumb:


Cheers for the info - I tend to wash the exterior of the car one week and clean the interior the next week.

So in theory a '50 wipe tub' could last me a year if I use two wipes every other week.

The current tub of '150 wipes' would last me over three years, not sure they could last that long.


----------



## The Cueball

nope, just the wipes... every time I clean the car...

not tried the liquid...is it any good?!?

:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

The Cueball said:


> nope, just the wipes... every time I clean the car...
> 
> not tried the liquid...is it any good?!?
> 
> :thumb:


Not tried it Cuey 250ml would be perfect for me Dr leather can you fix it?


----------



## Tips

The Cueball said:


> nope, just the wipes... every time I clean the car...
> 
> not tried the liquid...is it any good?!?
> 
> :thumb:


Dr Leather was kind enough to give me a sample of the leather solution (100ml) and it is awesome stuff, you need to agitate it for 30 seconds then you are good to go.

I much prefer the wipes though - use it and throw away when done.


----------



## The Cueball

do you just use a nail brush or similar?!?

the wipes are really easy, 2 for the car, 3 for the sofas, 1 for my bag, wallet and iPad case... every week... :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

The Cueball said:


> do you just use a nail brush or similar?!?
> 
> the wipes are really easy, 2 for the car, 3 for the sofas, 1 for my bag, wallet and iPad case... every week... :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


I have a race glaze one £2.50 soft bristles like shoe brush I have a swissvax one I use for dash and leather


----------



## The Cueball

I have the race glaze one and a megs slide lock brush... and their upholstery brush as well..

:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

The Cueball said:


> I have the race glaze one and a megs slide lock brush... and their upholstery brush as well..
> 
> :thumb:


Cuey have you used the megs brush on the leather as I have one


----------



## The Cueball

Derekh929 said:


> Cuey have you used the megs brush on the leather as I have one


yes... I find it works well with the stitching (slide lock 'down') and also for getting deep down into the sides of the seats etc

:thumb:


----------



## Ross

I like the Zaino one,I have the Zymol treat one and I will be trying that out soon.


----------



## Jagnet

I'm in the middle of having a play with different approaches to leather care for the back seats in the XJS for personal interest as much as anything. Having always been told that leather needs conditioners, the discovery that that's not necessarily the case has made me rather more suspicious of the claims made by some of these products.

I picked up a spare set last weekend from a 1990 car, so like the originals, apparently they're pretty much on the cusp of changes to the leather manufacturing process. Being over 20 years old, then there should be micro fractures in the coating, which would theoretically allow the conditioner to be absorbed even if it turned out they were of the more modern surface finish.

I gave them a clean with a 2% solution of Surfex HD, followed by Gliptone cleaner twice and agitating with a brush, which did return them to a much more matte finish. Once they were dry, I then went over them with Gliptone conditioner using a soft cloth. 

Despite rubbing the conditioner in well, the seats had a waxy feel to them afterwards and a shiny finish. I then left them in the house to give the product time to "condition" in the warm. After a day they still felt waxy, and the sheen remained. After two days the sheen had diminished quite a bit, but they still felt very waxy.

It's now been a week since they were treated, and they've been sat in the warm the whole time. The waxy feel has definitely lessened, but it still feels like there's a little there on the surface. The sheen hasn't reduced by any noticeable amount since day three.

The leather feels no softer than it did after cleaning.

Imho, the conditioner has done nothing to measurably soften and condition the seats. Any improvement in that respect came from the cleaning process, and several passes with damp cloths.

The conditioner has clearly left a coating on the leather, with a noticeable shine even after a week. Had the seats been used in the meantime, then I don't like to think too much about the amount of dirt that would have been attracted to the waxiness on the surface.

I'm now waiting for some Dr Leather cleaner to turn up (thanks to the Royal Mail taking their time about it - already been a week, so not v happy) so that I can do a 50/50 comparison with that and the Gliptone cleaner to see which leaves them more matte. Since the Gliptone cleaner contains glycerine, I want to know whether that leaves a very slight sheen.

I'm also a little suspicious about the use of glycerine. Aiui glycerine soap is used to help waterproof riding tack by sealing the pores in the leather. But it's also sold as having a mild conditioning effect in automotive leather cleaners. If glycerine is a humectant, then how does that square with trying to keep moisture in the leather?


----------



## Dr Leather

I have read all your posts and understand the desire for smaller package sizes. I am currently in Vietnam working in one of the biggest tanneries in the world, but will be home on Monday. I will start looking again at options for smaller containers. Every time I do though the prices are horrendous and the quality of the packaging is not great. I'll give it another bash though - ideally I'll look at something that can house 50 wipes.

Cheers,

Dr Leather


----------



## Tips

Dr Leather said:


> I have read all your posts and understand the desire for smaller package sizes. I am currently in Vietnam working in one of the biggest tanneries in the world, but will be home on Monday. I will start looking again at options for smaller containers. Every time I do though the prices are horrendous and the quality of the packaging is not great. I'll give it another bash though - ideally I'll look at something that can house 50 wipes.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Dr Leather


That is fantastic news Dr Leather, thanks for listening to our views.

50 wipes is spot on, It doesn't have to be in a tub container - most wet wipes tend to come in small rectangle plastic boxes like these:-









Fluffy pets are optional!


----------



## Demetrios72

Tips said:


> That is fantastic news Dr Leather, thanks for listening to our views.
> 
> 50 wipes is spot on, It doesn't have to be in a tub container - most wet wipes tend to come in small rectangle plastic boxes like these:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fluffy pets are optional!


+1 on that

Once you buy this you can then get refill packs, saving us more :thumb:


----------



## CrazyDave

I have been using the autoglym stuff for years. It seems to soak in and does not leave the leather greasy. When I had my MR2 roadster, the seats were as good as new when I traded it in after three years. There was another one of a similar age that I saw, and the seats were beginning to look cracked worn and dry. That was a good enough benchmark for me to carry on using it. Never had worn looking seats or any other problems from it.


----------



## Derekh929

Dr Leather said:


> I have read all your posts and understand the desire for smaller package sizes. I am currently in Vietnam working in one of the biggest tanneries in the world, but will be home on Monday. I will start looking again at options for smaller containers. Every time I do though the prices are horrendous and the quality of the packaging is not great. I'll give it another bash though - ideally I'll look at something that can house 50 wipes.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Dr Leather


Great sounds good to me hope it works out


----------



## Tips

Demetri said:


> +1 on that
> 
> Once you buy this you can then get refill packs, saving us more :thumb:


Refill packs, what a great idea - Hope we can get the box of 50 wipes in production.


----------



## k9vnd

Have been very impressed with the wolf's chemicals leather conditioner, currently in swap's now as no more leather seat's to clean!...yet!


----------



## Grizzle

Here ya go

http://furnitureclinic.co.uk/Leather_Wipes.php


----------



## RaceGlazer

I have avoided this thread since it started, it always goes the same way with an early post from the same person. Thanks to Mat for having a go back.

So, question: at what date, and for which vehicle manufacturers does the term 'modern leather' apply ? And at what level of mileage and use can the microfissures appear, bearing in mind that not everyone is going to want to pay for their leather to be 'refinished' but is happy to drop £6-10 on a 'conditioner' - dictionary definition noted. Even if you just like the smell the user is gaining some personal utility from its use - not everyone gives a toss about the science. 

If we all did what was technically 'correct' in everything in our lives the world would be a very different place, probably duller, people do things for many reasons and hold personal beliefs which fly in the face of so-called expert opinion - the Flat Earth Society has 3000 members for example. 

For information my cars are 1991 German, 155,000 miles, 52 plate Italian, 40,000m. 

I don't care what anyone says, my seats always feel better after I have conditioned them, did the newer car 3 weeks ago, it looked and felt better, and all the leather is in perfect nick because previous owners have done the same. 

A further observation - we have never sold so much of our Race Glaze Leather Balm as over the last few years, sales rose about 50% last year. 

I also supply leather conditioner to one of the world most expensive luxury goods companies (non-automotive).


----------



## judyb

> So, question: at what date, and for which vehicle manufacturers does the term 'modern leather' apply ?


The change in finishes on leather came about in about the mid 90's when acrylics and PU finishes began to be used for auto leather finishing and this brought about the shift in how auto leather should be looked after. The fact that we were now talking about a 'painted' finish that did not require the same treatment as older leathers that had been prepared in a different way meant that there needed to be a shift in leather care products and peoples understanding of how to get the best out of their interiors.



> And at what level of mileage and use can the microfissures appear,


This cannot be answered as a definite because every leather will react differently - we are not talking about fabric on a roll here but individual hides that take colour and finishes in different ways. Mileage does not really have anything to do with it although obviously a heavily used car is more likely to show damage earlier if not cared for correctly.
Micro cracking could occur at any stage and may depend on many factors including:

How the leather has been finished 
Amount and type of finish that has been applied
Quality and flexibility of the original hide
Amount of correcting and filling that has been done to the original hide
Amount of usage the leather gets
Conditions that the leather is used in
Type of care products that are used

Once the finish has started to crack this can only get worse over time with dirt and abrasion and will always at some stage need refinishing - the longer this is left the more work and less reliable the refinishing will be so is always best done in the early stages when lesser amounts of refinishing products need to be applied - we have all seen badly refinished leather where copious amounts of 'pigments' have been applied to try to cover over worn leather. Simply making the leather feel nice (we all have products that do this) does not prolong the life of the leather for the user.

Luxury goods may need to be treated in very different ways to auto leather as types of leather vary from designer to designer - one reason we supply specifically formulated products for different areas of the industry.

Good to hear that business is going well we too have seen a massive increase in sales over the last year.

You are always welcome to come on one of our 'Introduction to Leather' days if you would like more information to be able to advise your customers even further on leather care
Hope this helps
Regards
Judyb


----------



## judyb

I have posted details of our 1 day course on our LTTpage

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=226328&page=2

Cheers
Judy


----------



## TOGWT

See also "Leather Conditioning" - http://www.autopia.org/forum/blogs/togwt/leather-conditioning-350/


----------



## kurt.

I'm going to try the Dr leather wipes as they have a very good rep on here! big thanks for all the info and replys! :thumb:


----------



## Dr Leather

TOGWT said:


> See also "Leather Conditioning" - http://www.autopia.org/forum/blogs/togwt/leather-conditioning-350/


TOGWT - please note your article has a few aspects that could be tidied up to be 100% technically correct. I am happy to work with you on that if you like.

Rgds,

Dr Leather


----------



## nickmak

Guys what about Leatherique? I heard pretty good reviews on their use and would like to try it out myself.


----------



## bero1306

Sticking with my Blackfire as its great on leathers.


----------



## kurt.

I got some Dr Leather wipes this week and I'm v happy with them :thumb:

easy to use, nice leather smell and great result!!


----------



## TOGWT

7MAT said:


> There seem to be a issue with the word 'conditioner' on this forum.
> 
> Most products like Gliptone, Zaino, Meguiars, Britemax, Autoglym etc are water based & as such rehydrate / condition auto leather. Most products of this type include mild cleaners and protectors & some even have leather scents added.
> 
> Not only that but many of these products have been on sale for donkey years without problems or complaints.


When leather tanners talk about conditioning leather they are referring to re-hydration; not the replenishment or replacement of the fat liquoring oils and waxes. The modern synthetic oils and polymers used by leather tanners in the fat liquoring process are sealed in and do not, nor can they be replaced, therefore fat liquoring post tanning is a flaw unto itself.


----------



## Dr Leather

TOGWT said:


> When leather tanners talk about conditioning leather they are referring to re-hydration; not the replenishment or replacement of the fat liquoring oils and waxes. The modern synthetic oils and polymers used by leather tanners in the fat liquoring process are sealed in and do not, nor can they be replaced, therefore fat liquoring post tanning is a flaw unto itself.


Actually you can re-fatliquor leather in the tannery, whether it is a finished leather or aniline leather. For a finished leather, despite it having a PU/acrylic coating on it, we basically rewet the skin fully in the retanning drums and we can penetrate lubricants, and other retanning chemicals in via the flesh side through controlling the iso-electric point (IEP) through pH control and also temperature control. But obviously this is only really a possibility when the skin/hide is still sitting as a piece of leather and not cut and sewn in to components.

Just to ensure complete technical correctness there TOGWT :thumb:

Rgds,

Dr Leather


----------

